# Old Fashioned Loaf Lunch Meat



## birdman (Jun 12, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone here has ever attempted to make their own Old Fashioned Loaf (or Dutch Loaf) lunch meat? It's a mixture of ground beef and ground pork, so I wasn't sure where the best place to post this was. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 12, 2017)

[h2]
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Old Fashioned Dutch Loaf - Luncheon Meat[/h2]


> I've been wanting to make this for quite a while. You guys have seen it in the deli: Old Fashioned Loaf, Spiced Luncheon Loaf, around here it's called Dutch Loaf. I love it, but the stuff in the deli is just too dang salty for my taste & tummy, not to mention my blood pressure.
> 
> After searching high & low & finally locating a few recipes, I combined a couple to come up with a lower-salt version.
> 
> ...





>





> from:















pelletsmoking.com_logo.png



__ pops6927
__ Jun 12, 2017






There is a pictorial, etc. on their site if you need further instructions, but basically, you just mix, grind and shape into a loaf in a loaf pan and smoke until internal of 152°.  Cool and slice.













dutch1.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jun 12, 2017


















dutch2.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jun 12, 2017


















dutch3.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Jun 12, 2017






I like to add sweet or dill pickle relish in it too for flavor and color contrast.


----------



## birdman (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info, Pops! I know what I'm going to be doing this weekend [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2017)

That looks really good!

I wonder how it would be with olives in it.

Al


----------



## brud (Jun 15, 2017)

How do you mix the meat? Do you emulsify?


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 15, 2017)

Brud said:


> How do you mix the meat? Do you emulsify?


It looks like a fine grind would work. I want to try this!


----------



## birdman (Jun 15, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> It looks like a fine grind would work. I want to try this!


I am going to try the fine grind as well. I am planning on trying this out this weekend. I hope it's as good as it is in my mind haha. The only thing I haven't decided yet is which kind of wood I am going to use.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 15, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> [h2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yum! Add another project to the list!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 15, 2017)

birdman said:


> I am going to try the fine grind as well. I am planning on trying this out this weekend. I hope it's as good as it is in my mind haha. The only thing I haven't decided yet is which kind of wood I am going to use.


I just did Pastrami Loaf last week and I was very very happy using 100% Maple.  

It imparts a great flavor that is there but you don't even think about it being there.  It simply just melts into my Pastrami Loaf like another seasoning rather than the "smoke flavor" component added.  It is complementary and transparent in a way that brings out the other seasonings in my Pastrami Loaf and then just adds to it all.

I'm curious to what wood you land on but as of my vote it is for 100% Maple wood :)


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 15, 2017)

birdman said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a fine grind would work. I want to try this!
> ...


I couldn't wait, bird! I left work early & got a loaf ready to cook tomorrow afternoon.
I'm not sure if I'll smoke or not. I may just do it in the oven. I used the wife's meatloaf pan & there's not much to smoke but the top. If I smoke I'll be using Apple.
You should check out that pellet smoking site. There's a Honey Loaf variation that looks interesting.












IMG_2159.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 15, 2017






Dan


----------



## tropics (Jun 16, 2017)

Pops You knocked it out of the park with that one Wow it is on my list Thanks for sharing Points

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for posting.

They have this in Lancaster County, PA. Good stuff.

Also in Germany they sold it in the loaves or sliced. It was 6 euro lb


----------



## birdman (Jun 16, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I couldn't wait, bird! I left work early & got a loaf ready to cook tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll smoke or not. I may just do it in the oven. I used the wife's meatloaf pan & there's not much to smoke but the top. If I smoke I'll be using Apple.
> You should check out that pellet smoking site. There's a Honey Loaf variation that looks interesting.
> ...



Looks good! Did you get a chance to finish it? I got all my ingredients rounded up yesterday so I am itching to get started tomorrow.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2017)

Living in Central PA and the Deli Manager at the local grocery being my Daughter, Dutch Loaf and Olive Loaf is common fare in my house. I am not sure having homemade without the Additives, Stabilizers and Preservatives will taste the same!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  This sure does look and sound great...JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 16, 2017)

birdman said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't wait, bird! I left work early & got a loaf ready to cook tomorrow afternoon.
> ...



It went into the smoke at 1:00, is up to 100 IT and ready to bring in to finish in the oven.












IMG_2161.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 16, 2017





If I don't crash & burn I'll make a post of it [emoji]9786[/emoji]️












IMG_2163.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 16, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks good so far


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 16, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Living in Central PA and the Deli Manager at the local grocery being my Daughter, Dutch Loaf and Olive Loaf is common fare in my house. I am not sure having homemade without the Additives, Stabilizers and Preservatives will taste the same!:biggrin:  This sure does look and sound great...JJ


I know, JJ! 
There's a German meat shop here that makes lunch meat as well as sausage and I made the mistake of buying 2# of Holiday Loaf, which I dearly love. I kept it in the drawer with the other cold cuts, etc. After only a week it got moldy. No "preservatives".
What you don't think you'll eat, you'd better freeze!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2017)

I could see casing this in large. Savings like for bologna. Then you'd get smoke all around. 

Good stuff!


----------



## dward51 (Jun 16, 2017)

How about smoking until the meat is set enough to take out of the loaf pan and hold the shape, and then continue to smoke until done.  That would also give 360 degree smoke and keep the traditional shape.  The top would have a stronger smoke, but some is better than none on the other sides.

Or slice it thick and double smoke it for serving like BBQ bologna.

As to the Honey Loaf recipe:

If you don't have Kutas book (and why the heck don't you?????), oddly enough that Honey Loaf recipe can be viewed in Google books.

https://books.google.com/books?id=C...6AEIQDAH#v=onepage&q=Kutas Honey Loaf&f=false

It looks like a very large amount of the book (4th edition) is archived in Google books!  That was a surprise.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 17, 2017)

dward51 said:


> How about smoking until the meat is set enough to take out of the loaf pan and hold the shape, and then continue to smoke until done.  That would also give 360 degree smoke and keep the traditional shape.  The top would have a stronger smoke, but some is better than none on the other sides.
> 
> Or slice it thick and double smoke it for serving like BBQ bologna.
> 
> ...


One of these days I'll get the book, if for no other reason than that I love books. Until then, like you said, you can see most of Kutas' stuff on the internet. I used his basic Kielbasa as a starting point for my own take [emoji]9786[/emoji]️


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 17, 2017)

birdman said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't wait, bird! I left work early & got a loaf ready to cook tomorrow afternoon.
> ...



I hope you gave yourself plenty of time! I didn't start soon enough and was up til midnight waiting for the last few degrees. Aarrgghh!
I'm done and sliced, but you get 1st post since you got this ball rolling [emoji]128522[/emoji]

Dan


----------



## birdman (Jun 17, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I hope you gave yourself plenty of time! I didn't start soon enough and was up til midnight waiting for the last few degrees. Aarrgghh!
> I'm done and sliced, but you get 1st post since you got this ball rolling [emoji]128522[/emoji]
> 
> Dan



Please, be my guest! I had to postpone until tomorrow because I was called in for work.


----------



## birdman (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, I finally got to sit down and officially try my attempt at this recipe tonight. It was better than I had hoped! It had the flavor and texture I was looking for and took me back to being a kid sitting at the table with my grandpa eating an Old Fashioned Loaf sandwich. I ended up going with Hickory wood, mostly because I was smoking 6 chickens for my wife and her mother and that's what she likes. I definitely ended up with more than I needed, but my father and brother were more than happy to take some off my hands [emoji]128512[/emoji]. I sliced it thin on the slicer and washed it down with a cold RC cola! If you're on the fence trying it for yourself, you shouldn't be. Thanks again for finding the recipe Pops!












20170618_220023.jpg



__ birdman
__ Jun 21, 2017


















20170620_232445.jpg



__ birdman
__ Jun 21, 2017


----------



## birdman (Jun 21, 2017)

.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 21, 2017)

That's awesome to hear!  I'm glad it turned out so well.

I think I have found myself on a sandwich meat kick after doing my Pastrami Loaf and it turning out so amazing.

I was at the grocery store today and was asking for turkey breast but they only had whole cooked ones.  I figured I would smoke some boneless turkey breast then slice and vac seal them for sandwiches, salads, and soups :)

I just settled on buying 4.75 pound of turkey drums to give a shot at doing cured and smoked turkey legs like you get vac sealed at the grocery store or people report getting at Disneyworld/land (I've never been so don't know but they look like the store cooked vac sealed ones).

Between my smoked fanks, IT cooked bacon,  the pastrami loaf, and the idea to do smoked turkey breast I'm really beginning to venture into sandwich meat heaven hahahaha.  I have a ham making kit as well.  All I need is a green ham and I will be able to add ham meat list of sandwich meat to conquer, but I would rather eat that as ham than sandwich meat.  

Oh, my buddy also wants me to do some German Bologna but I'm not doing that unless he comes and helps me grind, stuff, slice, and clean up any of the mess we make to do it all hahahha.

Again, awesome job!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 21, 2017)

Great to see that you finally got a chance to make it and it turned out well, birdman! Looks like you had issues getting it all in a pan as well LOL!

I actually thought mine was a little too sweet or maybe needed a little kick. It seems tasty but a little bland to me, but a neighbor who took a lb of it raved about it. Different tastes, I guess.

I'll definitely be doing it again once I get through what I have. Thanks for asking about it and turning me on to another thing I had no idea you could make at home!













sliced dutch.jpg



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 21, 2017


















IMG_2176.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 21, 2017


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 21, 2017)

birdman said:


> Well, I finally got to sit down and officially try my attempt at this recipe tonight. It was better than I had hoped! It had the flavor and texture I was looking for and took me back to being a kid sitting at the table with my grandpa eating an Old Fashioned Loaf sandwich. I ended up going with Hickory wood, mostly because I was smoking 6 chickens for my wife and her mother and that's what she likes. I definitely ended up with more than I needed, but my father and brother were more than happy to take some off my hands [emoji]128512[/emoji]. I sliced it thin on the slicer and washed it down with a cold RC cola! If you're on the fence trying it for yourself, you shouldn't be. Thanks again for finding the recipe Pops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what we're here for, you are more than welcome!  Thank you for asking!  Now, we have a recipe on our forum for it as well so others don't need to look further (and of course dedicated to the original site!).


----------



## yanky (Apr 14, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> That's what we're here for, you are more than welcome!  Thank you for asking!  Now, we have a recipe on our forum for it as well so others don't need to look further (and of course dedicated to the original site!).


i tried making the old fashioned loaf but it came out very dry and tough,i smoked it with hickory,used pork butt 80-20 ground beef, maybe i will try again in oven i kept smoker at 200 degreees,any help? the onlp place i had it was a store called grand union in vermont its no longer open


----------

